# Gander Mountain Gun Stores?



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm noticing as a Gander Mountain remodels it becomes a gun superstore. Do they still carry an assortment of outdoor items or is it becoming a gun shop that carries a small assortment of outdoor products?

I've been in the Saginaw store. Wow! If the name Guns Galore wasn't already used, they should have used it. I've heard their Toledo store and the Utica store (along with Saginaw) now are pretty much guns and LOTS of them.

Is there that much of a profit margin to have an inventory like that to still pay the bills?

I for one MISS a "Gander Mountain" store. They are probably making up the slack with online sales. I believe they have over 200 stores now nation wide.

Don't get me wrong, I still like the heck out of Gander, I'm just scratching my head as to why fix what appeared to be working. Maybe it wasn't.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

One in NW Indiana converted a few years ago, was nice at first, but I miss all the ice fishing gear already, they carried a few jigs I can't find anywhere else, guess I should have paid more attention.
Prices are still their problem for me, and poor customer service, at least in this area.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 44th St store in GR converted a few years ago but I was in there a couple of weeks ago and they went back to a full service store.....still mostly guns but a variety of stuff including fishing.


----------



## Mr. 16 gauge (Jan 26, 2000)

When did you ever get the idea that Gander was a sporting goods store? Every time I go there, they don't have what I need......but "they can order it for me". Big Deal.......I can order it myself; I thought the whole idea of a "store" was convenience so I didn't _have_ to order something.

You now have to "take a number" to be waited on.....even if there is no one else at the counter (still trying to figure that one out!).....no deals on ammo, no rimfire to be had.....place is pretty much a waste of space, as far as I'm concerned.
As far as gun prices go.......you can do better (or at least the same) if you look & shop around a bit.

Wish they would return to their catalog business.....................


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Yeah, the two guns I looked at.....a Browning A Bolt slug gun was $1200. I can buy it at Buds Guns for just over $700. They had a Remington Ultimate Muzzleloader in stock for $1299. Cabelas down the street was $959. At least they did not make me take a number.


----------



## Magnet (Mar 2, 2001)

I personally don't like the "new" gander..... and I don't like their prices. They seem to be feeding on the uninformed shoppers.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Mr. 16 gauge said:


> When did you ever get the idea that Gander was a sporting goods store? Every time I go there, they don't have what I need......but "they can order it for me". Big Deal.......I can order it myself; I thought the whole idea of a "store" was convenience so I didn't _have_ to order something.
> 
> You now have to "take a number" to be waited on.....even if there is no one else at the counter (still trying to figure that one out!).....no deals on ammo, no rimfire to be had.....place is pretty much a waste of space, as far as I'm concerned.
> As far as gun prices go.......you can do better (or at least the same) if you look & shop around a bit.
> ...


Ditto!


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

The Novi store still has a full selection. The gun department did get a bit bigger, but I was just there last week and picked up some deals as they were clearing out marine and truck accessories. 

Honestly, I never understand the hatred Gander gets on here. They may not always have the most informed sales staff, but it's a "Big Box" store, so that's not something I expect. I shop the Novi store mainly and they have a pretty good selection of fishing gear and a large firearms department. Their water fowling gear selection is a little weak, but I'm pretty much fully stocked on that stuff for the next decade or so. :lol:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Ganders firearm prices are ridiculously high. They could make a heck of a lot more money and sell three times more firearms if they cut their GPM in half.


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

ESOX said:


> Ganders firearm prices are ridiculously high. They could make a heck of a lot more money and sell three times more firearms if they cut their GPM in half.


Yup 100%. Ask Franks Outdoors in Linwood mi. North of Bay City how much business they lost! Not in firearms, but other outdoor stuff! Clothing etc! Used to love Franks, I remember buying minnows there on the way to Augres in the fall with my Uncle! Early 60's. Franks is over priced just like Jays and Cabellas.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I don't mind paying a little more at Jays or Franks, the help knows what they are doing, and are happy to do it..


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

ESOX said:


> I don't mind paying a little more at Jays or Franks, the help knows what they are doing, and are happy to do it..


I agree with the help at Franks! And maybe Jays! But I usually know what I want when I buy! I'm looking for price and most of the workers are lost! Most of them have not a clue what you are asking! Kind of like the Home Depot! Anything out of the norm, they're lost! Rant over!


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

2508speed said:


> Yup 100%. Ask Franks Outdoors in Linwood mi. North of Bay City how much business they lost! Not in firearms, but other outdoor stuff! Clothing etc! Used to love Franks, I remember buying minnows there on the way to Augres in the fall with my Uncle! Early 60's. Franks is over priced just like Jays and Cabellas.


Franks lost what business?? What are you talking about? Franks is awesome. Nice store. Always clean and pretty well stocked. Really knowledgeable about what they carry, for the most part. They will help you find things, and even ask if you need help. What a concept.

As I stated earlier I like the real Gander Mountains. How many guns can you sell to cover your overhead? I know some of the employees and the ones I know hunt, fish, and camp just like you and me. They do know what they are talking about. I'm just bewildered as to why spend SOOO much $$ to remodel just to sell guns.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

1 year ago the Toledo store was 4 walls of nothing but guns. I was just in there 3 weeks ago and they scaled down on the guns, still lots of guns but they brought back some of the hinting and camping stuff.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

The GM Flint store is terrible. My friend bought a TC Impact ML last year from there and a Leupold scope. They did not have the scope mount for the TC and they couldn't even order it. He ended up going up to Cabela's in Saginaw and they had just what he needed off the shelf.


----------



## Jim..47 (May 5, 2009)

JDSwan87 said:


> 1 year ago the Toledo store was 4 walls of nothing but guns. I was just in there 3 weeks ago and they scaled down on the guns, still lots of guns but they brought back some of the hinting and camping stuff.



Hmm, you have a different perspective then I got from there. I gave up going there there cause they never have anything. They didn't even carry reloading stuff. Did they bring that back?


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Jim..47 said:


> Hmm, you have a different perspective then I got from there. I gave up going there there cause they never have anything. They didn't even carry reloading stuff. Did they bring that back?


To be honest I've never specifically looked for reloading stuff. It seems they carry more military type guns as compared hunting type. I live relatively close to it (20min) so maybe I will make a visit this weekend. I do know they have had ammo much cheaper than cabelas. I was looking for bulk .380 and cabelas had zero so I went to GM Toledo and picked up 500 RDS...


----------



## EBAAS (Feb 9, 2009)

Zofchak said:


> The Novi store still has a full selection. The gun department did get a bit bigger, but I was just there last week and picked up some deals as they were clearing out marine and truck accessories.
> 
> Honestly, I never understand the hatred Gander gets on here. They may not always have the most informed sales staff, but it's a "Big Box" store, so that's not something I expect. I shop the Novi store mainly and they have a pretty good selection of fishing gear and a large firearms department. Their water fowling gear selection is a little weak, but I'm pretty much fully stocked on that stuff for the next decade or so. :lol:


I used to shop there frequently, seeing how they had a decent firearm selection. I now make the long drive to Cabelas for ammo/gear. The Gander Mountain (Novi) store has a pathetic, and I mean almost embarrassing ammo selection.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

EBAAS said:


> I used to shop there frequently, seeing how they had a decent firearm selection. I now make the long drive to Cabelas for ammo/gear. The Gander Mountain (Novi) store has a pathetic, and I mean almost embarrassing ammo selection.


I've never seen a more demoralized work staff then those people at the Novi store. Pure miserable.

Gander has to be a horrible company to work for.


----------



## JDSwan87 (Aug 15, 2010)

Jimbos said:


> I've never seen a more demoralized work staff then those people at the Novi store. Pure miserable.
> 
> Gander has to be a horrible company to work for.


Mist be all in the management. I've got a friend who works for GM Toledo and LOVES it. He quit Dicks SG and went to GM. Said its the best decision he's ever made.


----------

